

VPN Providers with Hardened Security - codecondo
http://codecondo.com/vpn-providers-with-hardened-security/

======
cageek
s/with/claim/

I'm not sure we're doing anyone any favours when we parrot marketing speak for
security companies. "with" implies the author is aware, but reading the
article implies the author isn't familiar with best practices in this area.

